# July Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Summer is here and so is the July Photo Contest.
JDandBigAm won last month's contest and chose a wonderful theme for July,* "Face Smooch"*.
Post a picture of that special look your golden gives you that is so irresistible that you just have to squeeze and kiss him/her.

Entries will be accepted until Wednesday the 22nd of JULY.

Please, one entry per membership and remember that if you submit more than one photo,
the first one will be entered in the voting poll when the contest closes on the 22nd. We love seeing everyone's pics.

As always you must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) for your pic to be entered into the voting poll.

Here's a pic from JDandBigAm of a very smoochable face! 
FYI, dogs don't have to be dressed up in their photos.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Me studying and Felix doing his best to distract me


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Goldens are very expressive, what's the one that makes you your golden smoochies? Post a pic here in the July Photo Contest .


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

GREAT THEME and so many smooch pictures to chose from! I'd better get busy!


----------



## Treberr (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

You know how you get that once-in-a-lifetime sweetheart... this was her. I miss you sweet Haylie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Otis-Agnes said:


> You know how you get that once-in-a-lifetime sweetheart... this was her. I miss you sweet Haylie.
> View attachment 874571


Haylie was beautiful, precious girl.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Otis-Agnes said:


> You know how you get that once-in-a-lifetime sweetheart... this was her. I miss you sweet Haylie.
> View attachment 874571


You're making my eyes sting.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I think you know what she's thinking here:


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## CCG_FDL (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Look at all those smoochable faces!


----------



## Tpetty09 (Feb 2, 2018)

Westleigh on her barkday last year.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

My Barnaby (photo taken almost 20 years ago)!


----------



## Spiderpig (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The July Photo Contest has a sweet theme,* "Face Smooch"*.
Post a picture of that special look your golden gives you that is so irresistible that you just have to squeeze and kiss him/her.

Entries will be accepted until Wednesday the 22nd of JULY.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

It's only July 5 and I'm already loving all the pics! Can't wait to see more as the month moves along.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey has the most smoochable face so it was hard picking just 1 pic of her!


----------



## Mde13004 (Feb 20, 2019)

Love this theme! I want to smooch all of these beautiful pups. Here is Leo, when he lays on me like this I can't help but cuddle him as hard as I can


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Not sure what this months theme is but Jake is jumping in.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Here's Duster!


----------



## cmhall001 (Mar 27, 2014)

We pick this sweet baby up on Friday!! She looks absolutely SMOOCHABLE to me!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

cmhall001 said:


> We pick this sweet baby up on Friday!! She looks absolutely SMOOCHABLE to me!!
> View attachment 874722



She's adorable, Congratulations!


----------



## Pharpost (Feb 23, 2020)

Our sweet Maddie


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

Pharpost said:


> Our sweet Maddie
> 
> View attachment 874748


That’s one of the cutest pictures I’ve ever seen! Just adorable.❤


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Pharpost said:


> Our sweet Maddie
> 
> View attachment 874748



She's adorable!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

SRW said:


> Not sure what this months theme is but Jake is jumping in.
> View attachment 874720


That's a great pic of Jake jumping in!
The July theme is* "Face Smooch"*, post a picture of that special look your golden gives you that is so irresistible that you just have to squeeze and kiss him/her.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

We already have great pictures in the July Photo Contest. 
The theme is a sweet one,* "Face Smooch"*.
Post a picture of that special look your golden gives you that is so irresistible that you just have to squeeze and kiss him/her.

Entries will be accepted until Wednesday the 22nd of JULY.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Who can resist this face 🥰?


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Ivyacres said:


> The July Photo Contest has a sweet theme,* "Face Smooch"*.
> Post a picture of that special look your golden gives you that is so irresistible that you just have to squeeze and kiss him/her.


I asked my better-half if Kona has any "look" that she doesn't consider "smoochable". The answer was an emphatic "no", accompanied with giggles and smooching-of-Kona. 🙄😟😁


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

fourlakes said:


> Who can resist this face 🥰?
> View attachment 874832



I sure can't.............


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

SoCalEngr said:


> I asked my better-half if Kona has any "look" that she doesn't consider "smoochable". The answer was an emphatic "no", accompanied with giggles and smooching-of-Kona. 🙄😟😁
> 
> View attachment 874833


I think all golden faces are just so smoochable that it's going to be hard to pick the winner!


----------



## Indiebear (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## IntheWillows (Jun 10, 2019)

Every time he falls asleep on my/“his” pillow.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Summer is here and so is the July Photo Contest.
The theme for July,* "Face Smooch"*.
Post a picture of that special look your golden gives you that is so irresistible that you just have to squeeze and kiss him/her.

Entries will be accepted until Wednesday the 22nd of JULY.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

We'd like to see more adorable smoochie golden faces before the contest ends on the 22nd.


----------



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

Smoosh


----------



## Mischevous Maeve (May 2, 2020)

Funny how a lot of us think our pups are most smooch-able when they're tired. As a puppy owner I absolutely agree!

In other news as I don't have 25 posts, here's Maeve puckering up to smooch the rest of these adorable dogs 😙


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Mischevous Maeve said:


> Funny how a lot of us think our pups are most smooch-able when they're tired. As a puppy owner I absolutely agree!
> 
> In other news as I don't have 25 posts, here's Maeve puckering up to smooch the rest of these adorable dogs 😙
> 
> View attachment 875016



So cute!

You have plenty of time before the voting poll starts to reach the 25 posts... 

Go through the new member intro threads, pictures, etc. and post away.


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

mommy, can I have another treat?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The July Photo Contest, 'Smooch Face', will be closing before you realize it on July 22nd.
*A "Face Smooch"* is special look your golden gives you that is so irresistible that you just have to squeeze and kiss him/her. 
Enjoy looking at all the cute pics entered and take a moment to share one too!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> The July Photo Contest, 'Smooch Face', will be closing before you realize it on July 22nd.
> *A "Face Smooch"* is special look your golden gives you that is so irresistible that you just have to squeeze and kiss him/her.
> Enjoy looking at all the cute pics entered and take a moment to share one too!


Bumping up.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There are so many cute pics entered already. 
The July Photo Contest has an adorable theme,* "Face Smooch"*.
Post a picture of that special look your golden gives you that is so irresistible that you just have to squeeze and kiss him/her.

Entries will be accepted until *Wednesday the 22nd of JULY. *


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest will close later today. Then we will get to vote for our favorites in the July voting poll. 
Entries will be accepted until *Wednesday the 22nd of JULY. *


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The contest will close in a few minutes.


----------

